# transport



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi, just wanted to post this transport. Starting today there is a transport in operation for 6 dogs. Mostly mixes but I am totally amazed at how this all works. I am transporting 3 dogs tommorrow on a transport from GA to Albany NY. 5 are going into rescue and 1 to his forever home. There are 22 legs involved and it all came together last nite. I am so excited to be able to help. Wish the 5 good wishes to find forever homes, they came from kill shelters.:crossfingKathi


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Godspeed Everyone


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How wonderful! I wished I liked driving. I have nightblindess which makes matters worse, too.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Traveling mercies on everyone involved.

Hooch


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks so very much. I feel very honored to be able to help.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope all the pups get great homes. Drive careful and take pictures.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Almost forgot about pictures.............Im bad. See you tommorrow.:doh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hail's Mom*

Hali's Mom:

Bless you for participating in a transport.

That must be one expert transport coordinator that put together a 22 leg transport in one day!!! Bet these dogs were on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum-that's where everyone goes to save dogs in HIGH KIll GA Shelters.

SAVING GEORGIA DOGS

Cheryl, a girl from Lab Forum, and I did out first leg of a transport a few months ago. Coming from a KY Kill Shelter, a Male Newfoundland and a Black Lab Mix, about 1 yr. old 'they called Wild Child. I had to hold on to her leash with both hands so she wouldn't pull me off my feet!! When I got in the backseat of Cheryl's Jeep, this wild little princess stretched out and promptly put her head on my lap and slept the rest of the way. The Newfie was in the area behind the backseat and he was fast asleep. I think they could tell they were going to a rescue. The rescue was in Wisconsin . It makes me feel really warm and fuzzy INSIDE-they both have been adopted!!

The transport was one of the most rewarding things I've ever done!

*Anyone who is thinking about it, grab a friend to go with you and do it.
Bring extra collar, leash, treats and water and all your love!*


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeah I love doing transposrts.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Yeah I love doing transposrts.
> 
> Hooch


If I remember correctly you had a leash issue once...LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You remember that. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> You remember that. ROFL
> 
> Hooch


There's not much I forget! : By the way, our boy is in a loving home now. He's also very well trained and his name is Whiskey!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So glad to here that!!!!! I have a mind like a steel trap too mine is just rusted shut. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Went to Petco this AM for treats, can't wait to help and hope to do more in the future. I am in a perfect area for cross transport to the north.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Just got back from my leg of the transport. Dogs are definitely mixes but such sweeties. One looks somewhat goldenlike and could he LEAN>>>>>>>>>.I transported 3 and will post their pics later. The little one didn't want to hold still so please excuse when you see the pics. Two were from kill shelters in GA. Chatooga & Coweta? Anyway they are on their way to rescue and hopefully forever homes :crossfing (I don't think this will be any problem)There was a black dog(claimed to be flattie mix) he is already adopted and will be in his forever home at 6:30 est. Hurray.This was my first transport can you tell? There are 4 more runs next weekend and I volunteered!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You did a wonderful thing...thank you! 

My husband was outside and a young woman pulled up frantically asking if he had seen two labs running around loose. Of course he comes in because I can't be doing anything and tells me to go looking...LOL. I couldn't find them. She thinks they're in the (our) woods, so out comes the window chalk again so we can let all the neighbors know. ugh! 
I'm thinking we need to find all the neighbors who love dogs or are willing to be called when things like this happen. Sort of our own rescue squad? 

I can't wait to see your photos. Thanks to your part in the transport, they are on their way home or to safety!!!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Great Job! I should look more into if any of them pass by my area


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

maryjean said:


> Great Job! I should look more into if any of them pass by my area


You have no idea how hard it is sometimes to get all legs covered. People would be thrilled to have you help out!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Transport is on area where people don;t care what kind of dogs you have, who you are, are what your philosphy is all you need to do is be able to help.

Great job Hali's Mom and yes Coweta is a very high klill shelter.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Hi, just wanted to post this transport. Starting today there is a transport in operation for 6 dogs. Mostly mixes but I am totally amazed at how this all works. I am transporting 3 dogs tommorrow on a transport from GA to Albany NY. 5 are going into rescue and 1 to his forever home. There are 22 legs involved and it all came together last nite. I am so excited to be able to help. Wish the 5 good wishes to find forever homes, they came from kill shelters.:crossfingKathi


Kathi,

If I'm not mistaken, one of the dogs you are transporting is a lab/golden mix named Murphy pulled from Coweta, GA? He was going to be put to sleep because the shelter believed he had kennel cough. 

My mother and some lab friends (TX, WI, etc.) banded together to get this guy and have been paying for his boarding.

He's coming to my mother on the final leg. If this is the same dog, thank you so much! I have a whole email from my mom with all the different legs on their journey, it's pretty amazing.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I am pretty sure that he is the same dog. Somehow he has been renamed Rusty. He is a real love, seemed healthy and LOVES TO LEAN...He is currently in Albany,NY. and is supposed to be going into foster after rescue evaluation. What a life these poor puppies have had to date. Glad to see a happy ending. If you can send me his history I would love to know more. I will PM my email. Thank your mom. She rescued a great dog. Kathi


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Kevin works with Peppertree. He was a contact when RR was held on the campus of SUNY. I wonder if he'll get to meet him?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hali's Mom*

Hali's Mom:

*Bless you for during this transport. The girl who adopted the Flattie is on Saving Georgia Dogs FOrum, believe her name is Heather, and she couldn't wait to get him!!*Coweta and Chatooga are BOTH VERY HIGH KILL!

Transport could be likened to the life blood of rescue work-hope I said that correctly!!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> I am pretty sure that he is the same dog. Somehow he has been renamed Rusty. He is a real love, seemed healthy and LOVES TO LEAN...He is currently in Albany,NY. and is supposed to be going into foster after rescue evaluation. What a life these poor puppies have had to date. Glad to see a happy ending. If you can send me his history I would love to know more. I will PM my email. Thank your mom. She rescued a great dog. Kathi


Hmm...maybe not the same dog. This dog is not arriving in NY until friday or saturday. The one I'm thinking of is a golden/lab mix and was pulled from Cowetta, GA by some lab friends! All over the country, too, one in CT, WI, TX...and more I believe. 

Anyway, whether or not it's the same dog, you are doing a wonderful thing. I hope I get to go with my mom to pick up Murphy, she's never fostered before and is real nervous; especially since little is known about his history/personality. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hali's Mom-The Flattie you transported.*

You made Heather and Tom very Happy! The Flatcoat they adopted is the one you transported.

SAVING GEORGIA DOGS

*Here is her Msg. On Saving Georgia Dogs Forum:
Mookie is home --
October 14 2007 at 8:48 PM Heather (Login momntom)
from IP address 72.228.61.35 


Just a quick note to let everyone know that Mookie (flat-coated retriever mix from Coweta, October 1) is home with us in NY and WE LOVE HIM!

He is feeling pretty tired out and camera shy tonight, but will post pictures when he feels more comfortable. Donna, Gail, and all the transporters who brought him to us are our heroes!

Heather and Tom

*


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Beau







Rusty







Traveller(now named MOOKIE)
These are last weeks transports. Two to rescue and Mookie to forever home


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just wanted to say thank you for doing your part in the transport. They are all really cute dogs and I hope they all find their furever home. I do think that Mookie is a cutie.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They are beautiful! I can't wrap my mind around how many animals are put to sleep just because there are not enough homes.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, thank you for working in rescue transport. You must feel really good to be able to help these dogs!

Is it common to transport dogs from southern shelters up north? Are there more high-kill shelters down there? And less people in the south looking to adopt dogs? :scratchch

I guess I am clueless about the need to transport dogs across several states to find homes (though I definitely respect that type of dedication!) :smooch:

Lisa


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

David and I have been doing transports since January. First it was just Goldens and now it's blossomed into any breed that needs transporting. We live next to three interstates so we're in a good position to help out. One transport had something like 29 legs--including at least one overnight. 

God bless the people who can coordinate these things!

Some other rescue types said that TN and KY are two of the worst states for shelters. They simply have too many dogs and not enough money to take care of them all.

Bless you Hali's Mom for helping out. You will never really know how much those animals will thank you for helping to save them--nor the thanks the people in their forever homes would offer you for being there when it was needed...

SJ


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Many dogs are transported to the NE from the Southern States. Louisana is another area where many dogs are in need of help. I have a photo show of a transport that Lisa's (Sunshine Goldens) group was at. If she gives her permission, I can post it again.


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

that is amazing! you guys are all amazing! =) save travels!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

My "handoff" connection said she was in LA, after Katrina, conditions were horrific, dogs were just shot due to over crowding. She said thats common down south.:no::no::no:. Glad I can help the doggies that come my way. I too am near two major interstates. One N-S and one E-W.


----------

